# hmas sydney



## nzmatt

hi there,

a good doco aired last night on abc here in Sydney,all about the loss of hmas Sydney and it was great.i think it explains it all what happened.here is the link and you can watch all the doco online,

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/geo/hmassydney/vdxtrs.htm

cheers matt


----------



## spongebob

A good show, saw it myself and the underwater images were very clear considering the depth of 2500 metres.
The expanation of the likely battle pattern seemed very feasible.


----------



## nzmatt

thats true,the underwater photos were good for that depth.

cheers matt


----------



## rickles23

*HMAS Sydney*

A good web page is:

http://www.findingsydney.com/default.asp

Regards


----------

